# Don't you wish every lathe was sold like this one?



## Dranreb (Aug 12, 2013)

It sure would save a lot of searching for tooling..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATLAS-LAT...IN-/221266492749?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160

Apparently there's much more stuff that's not shown! 

Bernard


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 12, 2013)

like a candy store...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like a 10 inch?  Lots of goodies there- but what exactly are we looking at of the wall- on all the pegs?  
 Are they wood chisels?


Bernie


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 12, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Looks like a 10 inch? Lots of goodies there- but what exactly are we looking at of the wall- on all the pegs?
> Are they wood chisels?
> 
> 
> Bernie



I don't see any wood chisels--just a lot of lathe bits that he drilled holes in the end to hang them up


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, thats a lot of tooling, although a steady and follow rest aren't visible, I would think they are there somewhere.  And the price seems fair, as well, if my conversion skills are any good.  It's rare to see a lathe sell with tooling, and I've seen them striped down to the point that they don't even come with the chucks.  I think people think that selling everything seperately will bring more money, but I've seen lathes that are decently tooled sell for much more than an equivelant stripped down lathe, plus listing all that stuff seperately is a pain that should be taken into consideration as well.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are moving from one class size of machine to another, most of the tooling would be size specific.  When I told my 7"x10" stretched to 14", I sold everything associated with it.  The gentleman who purchased was able to start making a mess with it that night.

Here is how it was sold for $600.


----------

